# New D Spring



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

I just changed out my factory spring in my 96 Brigadier Inox for the D Spring. That is probably the cheapest, best upgrade on the full size berettas you can make. $6.50 to Dave Olhasso. It arrived 4 days after I ordered it. I would recommend him for any new parts you would like to buy for your Beretta http://www.olhasso.com/beretta/index.htm. The trigger pull feels great during dry fire. I will have to get out a shoot this week to get used to it. I take my CHL class on Saturday.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

96 Brigadier said:


> I just changed out my factory spring in my 96 Brigadier Inox for the D Spring. That is probably the cheapest, best upgrade on the full size berettas you can make. $6.50 to Dave Olhasso. It arrived 4 days after I ordered it. I would recommend him for any new parts you would like to buy for your Beretta http://www.olhasso.com/beretta/index.htm. The trigger pull feels great during dry fire. I will have to get out a shoot this week to get used to it. I take my CHL class on Saturday.


I ordered my D-Springs and Steel Guide Rods from Dave Olhasso as well. I put them in my 92FS and Cougar 8000F. I love the way they both feel and shoot now. I highly recommend Dave.


----------



## Nighthawk750 (Dec 6, 2009)

Please let us know how you like the "D" spring after you have some rounds thru the gun.
Was the install easy?

Thanks, Nighthawk750


----------



## smschulz (Jun 19, 2006)

Mainspring changes are always the fastest way to a lighter (and arguably better) trigger pull. 
I have not experienced any light primer stikes but it is something to be aware of.


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

With my beretta, I also changed out the "plastic guide rod" for a steel version. I don't know how much it helped, but it just bothered me too much to think that a plastic rod was involved in all that violent movement. Plus I wanted to add a little weight to the muzzle end, something I think the 92fs/M9 's need.
MW


----------

